# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Tổng hợp truyện cười tình yêu

## huongsanho

sau đây là những mẩu chuyện vui về tình yêu,Sự khác biệt ở những cô gái tuổi 8, 18, 28, 38, 48 và 58, 68 là gì? 8 tuổi
  - Bạn đưa nàng lên giường và kể cho nàng một câu chuyện. 18 tuổi 
 - Bạn kể cho nàng một câu chuyện và đưa nàng lên giường. 28 tuổi 
 - Bạn không cần kể câu chuyện nào và đưa nàng lên giường. 38 tuổi 
 - Nàng kể cho bạn một câu chuyện và đưa bạn lên giường. 48 tuổi 
 - Bạn kể cho nàng một câu chuyện để tránh phải lên giường. 58 tuổi 
 - Bạn ở lỳ trên giường cả ngày để tránh phải nghe câu chuyện của nàng. 68 tuổi 
 - Bán giường  :cuoi:  !!!!




 ************************************************** *********




 Hai vợ chồng cãi nhau to tiếng!Ông chồng quát:
 -Thế tôi là chồng bà hay con bà thế?
 Bà vợ bĩu môi:
 -Cứ đứa nào bú tôi thì là con tôi
Đứa con trai đi qua hớn hở:
 -******** nói đúng đó bố
 Ông bố tức tối;
 -Lại mày nữa thế tao là bố mày hay em mày thế
 Con trai thủng thẳng
 -Con chẳng biết nhưng đứa nào thôi bú trước thì là anh
 Đọc thêm truyện cười 




 ************************************************** ******
 Cáo muốn ngắm gà 




 Voi đang đi trong rừng, bỗng nhìn thấy cáo ngồi bên bờ suối vặt lông một con gà. Voi xông lại quát: 




 - Cáo! Sao mày dã man thế? 




 Cáo luống cuống, giả vờ bưng mặt nấc lên: 




 - Đây là... vợ tao. Cô ấy mới chết hôm qua.... hu hu... 




 - Đồ ác thú! Vợ chết mà lại vặt lông ăn thịt. Tao phải trừng trị mày! 




 Cáo bí quá, càng khóc to hơn: 




 - Tao làm thế này là vì tao... tao... chưa bao giờ nhìn thấy nàng... cởi trần cả.
 Đọc thêm truyện cười
 ************************************************** ************
 sống trong 1 căn nhà khá chât hẹp
 Vì nhà chật nên chuyện ấy của 2 vợ chồng cũng ko được thỏai mái cho lắm mỗi khi muốn làm tình cũng phải chờ cho 2 thằng con ngủ rồi mới bắt đầu được
 Một tối nọ
 Hai vợ chồng đang hú hí thì ông chồng thấy thằng nhỏ cứ ngồi nhìn 2 vợ chồng,vừa tức vừa xấu hổ ông ta liền chạy lại tát cho thằng nhỏ 1 cái và mắng” Mày còn nhỏ sao lại cứ nhìn người ta làm chuyện ấy chứ”
 Thằng cả thấy vậy liền nói” Ba cứ đánh nữa đi, cho nó chừa con đã bảo nó là cứ nằm đó mà xem nó lại còn ngồi hẳn dậy cơ chứ, Ngu… cho chết”
 Đọc thêm truyện cười

 ************************************************** **

 Ngày xửa ngày xưa, có một con hổ đi kiếm mồi. Nó đến nhà một đôi vơ chồng trẻ nọ đúng vào lúc họ đang ân ái với nhau. Hổ ta tò mò nấp ở ngoài nghe ngóng xem họ nói chuyện gì, rồi mới tính chuyện vào ăn thịt.
 Trong lúc ái ân, để thử lòng dũng cảm cũng như say đắm của chồng, vợ hỏi chồng :
 - Nếu bây giờ có một con hổ vào đây thì mình có sợ không?
 Anh chồng đang lúc đam mê nói :
 - Sợ cái con C…ặ….c.
 Chồng lại hỏi vợ :
 -Thế mình có sợ hổ nó vào đây không?
 Chị vợ cũng đang say đắm nên quên hết mọi thứ trên đời, kể cả hổ, chị ta đáp :
 -C…ặ…..c. còn chả sợ nữa là hổ.
 Hổ ta nghe thấy rất là ngạc nhiên. Nó tự nhủ : Con C…ặ…c… là con gì mà gớm ghiếc hơn cả mình? Nó định bụng sẽ vẫn vào ăn thịt đôi vợ chồng nọ, những rồi lại trần trừ không dám vào, và cuối cùng nó quyết định bỏ đi để tìm hiểu xem đó là con gì.
 Trên đường đi nó gặp một bà già. Bà già nhìn thấy hổ thì sợ hãi vô cùng, toan bỏ chạy nhưng cuống qua ngã lăn quay. Hổ đi đến và nói :
 - Bà đừng sợ. Tôi sẽ không ăn thịt bà nếu bà nói cho tôi biết con C…ặ…c… là con gì mà nó đáng sợ hơn cả tôi thế?
 Bà già nhanh trí hiểu ra vấn đề, liền trả lời :
 - Ối trời ơi, ông ấy ghớm ghiếc lắm, đáng sợ hơn ông nhiều.
 Rồi bà vén váy lên, chỉ vào cái ấy của mình và nói tiếp :
 - Đây ông xem, ông ấy cắn tôi cách đây 30 năm mà đến nay vết cắn vẫn chưa lành
 Hồ nhìn vào “vết cắn” thấy quả là đáng sợ. Nó vô cùng kinh hãi và lập tức phóng thật nhanh vào rừng. Thế là con C…ặ…c… đã cứu sống được 3 mạng người.
 ·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·~~~&apos;~&apos;~~ DoPhuQuy&apos;s Blog ~~&apos;~&apos;~~`·.¸¸.·´´¯`··._.·
 Hai Lúa lên thành phố chơi, thấy người ta đeo khẩu trang để tránh bụi, cũng muốn bắt chước cho giống người thành phố. Hai Lúa liền tới ngay cửa hiệu để sắm một cái khẩu trang, nhưng mua lộn miếng… băng vệ sinh. Hí hửng lắm, Hai Lúa đeo ngay “miếng” khẩu trang vào rồi đi vi vu ngoài đường. Chạy xe được một lúc, Hai Lúa thấy khó thở quá, bực mình tháo “miếng” khẩu trang ra quăng vào sọt rác. Vừa quăng xong, ngó vô sọt thấy trong đó cũng có một “miếng” khác của ai đó vứt đi, Hai Lúa tức mình lẩm bẩm:
 - Đ.M! May mà mình quăng đi kịp, chứ nếu không là bị hộc máu giống thằng này rồi!

----------


## phamquangdong

hi hi, đọc mấy truyện này buồn cuoi quá..cam on ban ha

----------


## blackhorsedg

50 Và 100
   Chàng và nàng nghĩ ra cách tiết kiệm là mỗi lần "mây mưa" xong chàng đưa tặng nàng 50 nghìn đồng bỏ vào con lợn đất. Đến cuối năm, nàng đập lợ. Chàng hý hửng đứng bên cạnh chờ đếm tiền.
 Bỗng nhiên chàng đần mặt ra khi thấy lẫn trong đống tiền 50 nghìn đồng có cả những tờ 100 nghìn đồng. Chàng ngạc nhiên hỏi:
 - Em, sao lại có cả tờ 100 nghìn.
 - Thế anh tưởng ai cũng keo kiệt như anh sao? - Nàng trả lời.
Chả Nem
 Người vợ trẻ, sau một thời gian xa cách, được gặp lại chồng mới từ quân ngũ trở về. Đêm đầu tiên, hai người tâm sự đến sáng mới chợp mắt...Bỗng có tiếng chuông cửa, cả hai choàng tỉnh.
Người chồng hốt hoảng:
 - Dậy mau, em yêu, hình như chồng em về kìa!
Người vợ giọng vẫn còn ngái ngủ:
 - Yên tâm đi, đừng sợ, hắn giờ này vẫn đang còn trong quân ngũ mà
Bí Mật
 Hai vợ chồng sống ly thân một thời gian thì người chồng lâm bệnh nặng. Khi bà vợ đến thăm, ông chồng nắm chặt tay bà vợ, thì thầm: 
 - Hôm nay anh phải thổ lộ với em điều bí mật anh vẫn dấu kín kể từ ngày mình cưới nhau. Nói thật lòng, anh không thể nào quên em được. Đêm nào em cũng xuất hiện trong giấc mơ của anh...và rồi...anh thét lên kinh hoàng!!!
 Chế Tạo Đàn Bà
 Ông vua xe hơi, Henry Ford sau khi chết được đưa lên thiên đàng. Tại cổng thiên đàng có Thánh Peter chờ sẵn để đón Ford.
 Vừa gặp Ford, Thánh Peter cho biết: Ford hồi còn sống ngươi đã làm nhiều việc công ích cho xã hội, như sáng chế phương pháp làm việc dây chuyền cho kỹ nghệ xe hơi làm thay đổi cả thế giới. Với thành quả như vậy, truyen nguoi lon ngươi sẽ được một ân huệ là có thể chuyện trò với bất cứ ai trên thiên đường này.
 Suy nghĩ vài giây, Ford xin được gặp thượng đế. Thánh Peter dẫn Ford đi gặp thượng đế, vừa gặp thượng đế, Ford hỏi ngay:
 - Thưa ngài, lúc ngài chế tạo ra đàn bà, ngài đã suy nghĩ gì?
Thượng đế nghe xong ben hỏi lại:
 - Ngươi hỏi như vậy là ý gì?
Ford liền trả lời:
 - Trong sáng chế của ngài có quá nhiều sai sót. Phía trước thì phồng lên, phía sau bị nhô ra. Máy thường kêu to khi chạy nhanh. Tiền bảo trì và nuôi dưỡng quá cao. Thường xuyên đòi hỏi nước sơn mới. Cứ đi 28 ngày là doc truyen dam lại bị chảy nhớt và không làm việc được. Chỗ bơm xăng và ống xả lại quá gần nhau. Đèn trước thì quá nhỏ. Tiêu thụ nhiên liệu thì nhiều khủng khiếp.
Thượng đế nghe qua liền bảo:
 - Ngươi hãy đợi một lát để ta xem lại bản thiết kế.
 Ngài bèn cho gọi toàn bộ kỹ sư thiết kế và cơ khí trên thiên đàng lại để xem lại quá trình. Sau một thời gian họ trình thượng đế bản báo cáo. Xem xong, ngài bèn phán rằng:
 - Những lời ngươi vừa nói hoàn toàn đúng, bằng sáng chế của ta quả thật truyen sex có nhiều sai sót, nhưng nếu tính trên phương diện kinh tế thì hiệu quả lại rất cao: Có gần 98% đàn ông trên thế giới xài sản phẩm do ta chế tạo, trong khi chưa đầy 10% đàn ông xài sản phẩm của ngươi.
Không Nhìn Thấy
 Một anh chàng rời công sở về nhà vào chiều thứ sáu. Nhưng hôm đó lại là ngày lĩnh lương, trong túi sẵn tiền nên anh ta gọi vài người bạn đi nhậu rồi tiếp tục đi chơi cho hết kỳ nghỉ cuối tuần mới về nhà.
 Khi anh ta trở về nhà vào đêm chủ nhật, người vợ mặt mũi hằm hằm đang đứng đợi ở cửa, sa sả mắng nhiếc suốt hơn 2 giờ đồng hồ. Cuối cùng cô vợ cũng thôi lải nhải và hỏi chồng:
 - Anh có thích không nhìn thấy tôi trong vài ba ngày không?
 - Có chứ! - Ông chồng vẫn còn hơi men đáp.
 Và thế là ngày thứ 2 qua đi, anh ta không thấy mặt vợ đâu. Ngày thứ 3 và thứ 4 cũng thế. Tới hôm thứ 5, chỗ sưng xẹp bớt đi đủ để anh ta nhìn thấy đôi chút hình bóng của người vợ qua khóe mắt...

----------


## blackhorsedg

"Nhiều ông chồng bỏ lửng "chuyện đó" với vợ vì mải xem phim "người lớn".


Đôi khi, vì muốn làm cho đời sống tình dục của mình thêm phần phong phú mà các ông chồng nảy ra các ý tưởng khiến các bà vợ phải “dở khóc dở cười”, thậm chí còn gây ra “tác dụng phụ” khiến chuyện ái ân của vợ chồng không những không được cải thiện mà còn trở nên “lạnh lẽo” hơn. Dưới đây là một vài trong số những tình huống như vậy:


1. Chồng muốn vừa “yêu” vừa … ăn kem


Đây là câu chuyện mà chị M, hiện là nhân viên văn phòng của một công ty đã tâm sự với chúng tôi. Hai vợ chồng chị cưới nhau đã được hai năm. Trong suốt hai năm, chuyện “trả bài” của anh với chị vẫn diễn ra “đều như vắt chanh” khiến chị chẳng thể phàn nàn câu gì. Tuy nhiên, cũng vì thế mà dần dà, cả hai đều cảm thấy có phần nhàm chán vì “chuyện đó” ngày nào cũng giống ngày nào không có gì thú vị. Có chăng, họa hoắn lắm mới có hôm vợ chồng thử cùng nhau đổi tư thế “yêu” hay thời điểm “yêu” từ buổi tối sang ban ngày. Thế nhưng, cái gì lâu ngày cũng thành ra nhạt nhẽo. “Đổi mới” được vài buổi là cả hai vợ chồng chị lại đã nhanh chóng mất hứng, đặc biệt là chị. Thấy sau mỗi lần “giao ban”, mặt vợ lại buồn lắm nên anh chồng cũng ngày đêm suy nghĩ tìm ra mẹo để “phá cách” cho truyen sex hay của hai người. Sau nhiều đêm mầy mò lên mạng để học hỏi kinh nghiệm, cuối cùng anh cũng nghĩ ra được một cách đặc biệt mới lạ mà hai vợ chồng chưa thử bao giờ, đó là: mang đồ ăn vào phòng bởi theo anh biết mùi vị thơm ngon của món ăn cũng kích thích khoái cảm của hai người. Ban đầu khi anh mới đề xuất ý kiến, chị nhanh chóng gạt phắt đi bởi riêng chị thấy điều đó thật kỳ cục và hơn thế nữa, chị thấy “ớn” khi nghĩ đến cảnh vợ chồng ăn uống trên giường, còn chưa kể thức ăn sẽ ám mùi lên cơ thể. Tuy nhiên, sau nhiều lần từ chối, cuối cùng chị cũng phải “nhắm mắt” mà gật đầu vì vừa muốn chiều lòng anh, và vì dù sao anh cũng “cam kết” chỉ thử một lần, nếu lần sau chị không muốn, anh cũng không dám đòi hỏi nữa. Song, thể theo yêu cầu của chị, “bữa ăn” hôm đó của hai người sẽ chỉ có kem, sô cô la và rượu vang.






Chồng muốn vừa "yêu" vừa ăn kem (Ảnh minh họa)


Thế là đợi ngày cuối tuần hai vợ chồng được nghỉ, anh hào hứng cùng chị “triển khai” ý tưởng mới. Khi màn dạo đầu vừa mới bắt đầu, anh đã vội vàng chạy ra mở cửa tủ lạnh và bê những thứ anh đã chuẩn bị sẵn vào phòng. Theo đúng sách, anh bắt đầu “mớm” sô cô la cho chị và cố tình để một chút còn sót lại trên miệng mình để “hôn” khắp cơ thể vợ yêu. Sau đó thấy kem bắt đầu tan, anh “cao hứng” trộn luôn với rượu và đổ ra khắp cơ thể vợ ở những nơi anh chuẩn bị “âu yếm”. Chị vợ phần vì thấy chồng đang hưng phấn và cũng phần vì sợ anh “tự ái” nên cũng không dám phàn nàn kêu ca mặc dù thực sự, chị chỉ muốn ói luôn tại trận. Loay hoay mãi cuối cùng chị cũng thở phào nhẹ nhõm vì màn “dạo đầu” đã qua. Tuy nhiên, khi “màn chính” vừa kết thúc thì cũng là lúc chị vội chạy ngay vào phòng tắm nôn thốc nôn tháo và khi quay lại, chị không thể nhịn được cười vì cảnh tượng căn phòng trông đến là “ngộ”: chăn chiếu xộc lệch và bê bết nào kem, nào sô cô la còn anh thì mặt mũi lấm lem vì sơ ý làm dính sô cô la lên mặt trong lúc “hôn” cơ thể chị mà không biết. Thấy vậy, chị chỉ tủm tỉm cười rồi lẳng lặng ôm chăn màn đi giặt. Thấy thái độ của chị, anh chỉ biết cười trừ chữa thẹn. Nhưng từ lần sau, chị không thấy anh còn đề xuất lại ý tưởng truyen 18+ này nữa!


2. Chồng giục “yêu” nhanh để xem phim “người lớn”


Trường hợp của bạn M – người vừa mới kết hôn được vài tháng là một ví dụ khác về tác dụng không mong muốn khi các ông chồng có ý định sáng tạo cho cuộc “yêu” của mình. Chẳng là, nhận thấy đời sống tình dục của vợ chồng vô cùng tẻ nhạt vì cả hai cùng chưa hề có kinh nghiệm gì trong chuyện chăn gối, chồng M nghĩ tới việc tìm mọi cách để được “thỏa mãn” hơn nữa khi gần gũi bên vợ yêu. Nghe lời khuyên của bạn bè, bên cạnh việc vào các diễn đàn để “cập nhật” kiến thức, anh còn rất “chăm chỉ” xem phim truyen nguoi lon để “giải ngố” và tranh thủ học hỏi thêm vài tư thế “yêu” để về dạy vợ. Lâu dần, xem phim sex nhiều quá khiến anh có thêm sở thích mới là … ngắm nhìn các diễn viên “yêu” nhau trên TV. Dần dà, sở thích này còn lấn át cả nhu cầu gần vợ của anh. Bởi thế, cứ mỗi khi vợ chồng làm “chuyện đó”, anh lại cố gắng làm cho nhanh để … có thời gian xem phim. Bạn M tâm sự, mỗi lần hai vợ chồng gần nhau lâu là được 10 phút, sau đó, ai làm việc người nấy. Thậm chí, có hôm “làm” chưa đầy 5 phút anh đã bỏ vợ để chạy ra bật đúng đoạn băng anh cần lên xem. Thì ra cảnh hai người “yêu” nhau làm anh nhớ tới một cảnh tượng trong phim, và phải chạy ngay ra để xem diễn viên họ làm như thế nào tiếp theo!






Chồng thích dùng bao cao su " hàng độc" (Ảnh minh họa)


3. Chồng thích dùng bao cao su “độc”!


Mọi chuyện đang bình thường bỗng một hôm, anh T đòi vợ phải mua cho mình bằng được loại bao cao su màu hồng để tối đó hai vợ chồng “hành sự”. Chẳng là, một hôm đi nhậu nghe bạn bè “chém gió” về loại “bao” mà hồng và loại có hoa văn, anh thấy hay hay nên có ý định mua về thử. Và cũng một phần muốn dùng cho biết để đỡ bị bạn bè gọi là “ngố” làm anh không để đâu hết ngượng. Đòi hỏi đó của anh làm chị vợ “méo mặt” vì “săn lùng” mãi mới có cửa hàng bán đồ loại này, đã thế vào mua còn bị người bán hàng nhìn mình xăm soi khiến chị chỉ muốn “đi đầu xuống đất”. Chẳng biết loại bao cao su đó có làm anh “khoái” hơn không, nhưng dần dần chị đâm sinh nghi phải chăng anh chồng đã ra ngoài “đổi gió” nên mới có những sở thích “kỳ quặc” như vậy? Và thế là vợ chồng giận nhau đến cả tuần chẳng thèm nhìn mặt!


4. Kết


Đổi mới cho đời sống tình dục thêm phong phú và hấp dẫn là việc mà bất cứ cặp vợ chồng nào cũng nên nghĩ tới. Thế nhưng, bên cạnh mặt tích cực giúp gắn kết tình cảm vợ chồng thêm hạnh phúc thì “chuyện vợ chồng” đôi lúc cũng lắm nỗi “nhiêu khê”, thậm chí phản tác dụng, khiến không khí gia đình thêm căng thẳng. Bởi thế, vấn đề quan trọng là hãy tìm những cách “đổi gió” cho cuộc “yêu” sao cho phù hợp và điều đó phải khiến cả hai người cùng cảm thấy thỏa mãn. Có như vậy thì vợ chồng mới có thể “thăng hoa” thực sự trong phòng ngủ của mình!

















****************************



Ông “ba bị”…


Hai vợ chồng nọ có đứa con đã năm tuổi mà cứ khóc nhề nhệ cả ngày. Hôm ấy nhằm lúc thằng nhỏ đang khóc thì có người bạn đến chơi, người cha liền doạ:
- Con nín đi, nếu không ông “ba bị” bắt đó.
Người bạn biết ý liền trợn mắt nạt lớn, làm thằng nhỏ hết hồn núp mặt vào lòng mẹ rồi nín khóc luôn.
Mấy hôm sau tình cờ người chồng đi làm về sớm hơn lệ thường, vừa mở cửa bước vào thì thấy đứa con hớn hở chạy ra reo lên:
- Hay quá bố ơi! Ông “ba bị” vừa mới bị mẹ nhốt vào tủ rồi.






Miếng cao su…


Một gia đình gồm vợ, chồng và 9 người con nhỏ đứng đợi xe bus.
Có một ông già mù đứng vào cùng với họ, tất cả đợi vài phút thì xe bus đến.
Nhưng xe bus lúc này đã quá đầy và chỉ còn đủ chỗ cho người mẹ và 9 đứa trẻ. Vì thế người chồng và ông già mù quyết định đi bộ.


Đi được một lát, người chồng cảm thấy khó chịu với tiếng gõ “lộc cộc” của cây gậy mà ông già mù dùng để dò đường, bèn nói:
- Này, sao ông không gắn một miếng cao su vào đầu gậy nhỉ? Đã phải đi bộ mệt thì chớ, thêm tiếng gõ ấy làm tôi muốn phát điên lên. Ông già mù đáp:
- Này, nếu anh mà cũng gắn một miếng cao su vào đầu gậy của anh thì chúng ta đã được lên xe bus rồi, thế nên đừng ý kiến gì với truyen nguoi lon cả.






Găng tay tặng người yêu


Có chàng nọ đi mua găng tay để tặng cho bạn gái, anh ta nhờ em của cô ta đi theo để cố vấn. Trong khi anh ta mua đôi găng tay thì em của cô bạn gái cũng mua 1 cái quần lot. Khi gói hàng, cô bán hàng gói lộn găng tay đưa cho cô em bạn gái, còn gói quần tam gia'c thì đưa cho anh ta. Không ngờ đến sự lầm lẫn này, anh ta gởi gói quà kèm theo 1 lá thư đến cô bạn gái. Sau đây là nội dung của lá thư truyen 18+
" Em yêu dấu, Vì thấy rằng khi đi chơi với anh không bao giờ em mặc nó, nên hôm nay anh tặng nó cho em đây. Vì muốn chọn cái thích hợp với em nhất, nên anh đã nhờ em gái của em đi theo mua, vì anh thấy em gái của em có mấy cái rất đẹp, và anh biết rõ em gái em và em đều cùng 1 cỡ như nhau. Cô bán hàng giới thiệu cho anh 1 cái kiểu mới, mặc vào rất ấm,có phẹt-mơ-tuya để mở, nhưng khi thấy cô ta kéo phẹt-mơ-tuya thử, nó bị vướng lông bên trong nên anh chọn loại không có phẹt-mơ-tuya. Anh đã bắt em gái em mặc nó trước mặt anh, 1 phút sau cởi ra và đưa cho anh ngửi bên trong, khi thấy không có bị ẩm ướt và hôi anh mới quyết dinh mua. Anh hy vọng rằng lần gặp tới anh sẽ tận tay mặc nó cho em. Và sau khi mặc em hãy chìa nó ra để anh hôn lên đó 1 nụ hôn nồng thắm." 
P.S: bây giờ thì người ta mặc nó theo kiểu bẻ quặp ra ngoài 1 tí để lông bên trong lòi ra xem rất đẹp
truyen sex là gì?


Một cậu bé trở về nhà sau buổi đi học đầu tiên và nói với mẹ: "Mẹ ơi, sex là gì?".
Người mẹ nghĩ rằng đã đến lúc con mình cần phải có kiến thức sơ đẳng đó liền vận dụng tất cả những kiến thức khoa học và kinh nghiệm để giảng giải cho cậu bé về vấn đề nhạy cảm này.
Khi kết thúc, cậu bé lôi ra tờ sơ yếu lý lịch vừa mang về từ trường và nói: "Vâng, thế nhưng làm sao con ghi hết được tất cả những thứ đó vào cái ô nhỏ xíu này?".

----------

